# Journey got her BIG haircut and is a free woman now!



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Looking good! I can see how much easier this will be. I look forward to the time when I can trim Matisse's hair down....in a way. It is so beautiful all fluffy but on the other hand....lol. Beautiful pictures there. They look like they're enjoying the snow.


----------



## SnickersPomapoo (Nov 21, 2013)

Beautiful! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Love her collar!! And her of course.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The collar is from Dogs in Style.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

She looks fab in her winter paradise!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Journey looks gorgeous in any haircut  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

She's a beauty and very nice photography. Shooting in the snow is usually very difficult. You handled it well.

Rick


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. We live in such a harsh climate, I had thought about a historically correct conti, but she was coming in damp everytime she went outside, and with longer coat dampness = big time mats. I can also maintain a pet clip myself but shake too badly to scissor any type of show clip, so would have to continue paying to get her scissored. NOT!

Rick...I did a fantastic amount of cropping, but thanks very much!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

She is absolutely beautiful Arreau,you must be so proud of her.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you. I am so proud, I cannot even put it into words. Reds have a tough row to hoe in the show world and she finished in a few weekends, in spite of having a natural tail. She is a beautiful girl and has a delightful personality. She and her partner in crime Quincy, keep us laughing and smiling with their antics.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

She is a fabulous girl in any clip, no doubt about it. And that tail is just magnificent -- seeing it wag must bring a smile to your face.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Love her AND Quincy....she is breathtaking and they are having a good ole fun dog time in the snow....!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Journey ALWAYS looks pretty!!!! I'm totally envious of those ears!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Her ears! 

She looks great!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Both Journey and Quincy are so beautiful! Thanks for sharing these beautiful winter pictures!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she is beautiful! she looks so happy!!! lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is a gloriously happy little girl. A joy filled, silly soul.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

She looks good no matter what style she is in! Lexi has never been in a show cut, but I keep her in a long lamb during the winter. This winter has come with a vengeance, with tons of snow already. She loves the snow and comes in every single time pretty darn wet. I am not thinking lamb cut this year for a couple of reasons and snow is one of them. By the way, love her coat and the way it covers her chest. What kind is it?


----------



## Pennysmama (Apr 23, 2013)

She is gorgeous! Love the ears, love the tail. I have a companion red with a natural tail and it's really awesome to see a "celebrity" red with a tail too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

katbrat said:


> She looks good no matter what style she is in! Lexi has never been in a show cut, but I keep her in a long lamb during the winter. This winter has come with a vengeance, with tons of snow already. She loves the snow and comes in every single time pretty darn wet. I am not thinking lamb cut this year for a couple of reasons and snow is one of them. By the way, love her coat and the way it covers her chest. What kind is it?


We picked this coat and another the same, but in red and black at a dog show for the Whippets. They must be homemade because there is not tag on them. They fit great and were very inexpensive (about $20) Wish I could be more help!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pennysmama said:


> She is gorgeous! Love the ears, love the tail. I have a companion red with a natural tail and it's really awesome to see a "celebrity" red with a tail too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is so sweet. A "celebrity" red. I love that. We quite like her tail, although if it was docked it would not have a bend in it. But her natural tail did not cause us any grief when showing her, which we are very thankful for.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Arreau, Your dogs are heavenly gorgeous. I am so happy for them and you, that they have an easier care length coat. AND, we get to see her BODY!!! and it is absolutely stunning. I wish judging in comformation would allow a trimmer cut. I would think it would be easier for the judges to see body and bone structure. And the life of the poodle and their owner/handler would have to be more pleasant. Someone should start a new fad??? But I know nothing of the conformation show world with dogs, just horses. And, when those standards, with their long show cuts start to run, and the breeze blows through that hair, takes my breath away...Journey takes my breath away, long or short.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poodles can be shown in pet trims in UKC, which we may go for in the Spring and try for a grand championship with Journey. 

There is a bit of a movement afoot, as evidenced in the spring issue of Poodle Variety magazine, for the AKC and CKC to allow pet trims. There was an article in the prior issue, and they were bombarded with letters, including one from me, agreeing that this is a trend the breed clubs need to consider. Maintaining show coat is not for the faint of heart- weekly baths and 3 to four hours under a dryer and constant brushing. In my position as a breeder wanting and needing dogs in co-owner and foster homes, I cannot ask the average, otherwise remarkable family to look after the hair to keep a dog in coat for the ring. Entries are way down in most shows, and in my opinion, it is the coat maintenance and the expense for the average person to stay on top of it, that is part of the reason. They do now allow a much shorter version of the continental to be shown in CKC now so perhaps they are beginning to pay attention.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks so much for the pictures of your stunning Journey ! Such a beautiful feminine face. I love her haircut.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Stunning and simply beautiful. She looks SOOooo happy. She must feel free.  did you happen to have a video of her 1st outing? Must of been cute, her discovering the feeling of short hair.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I will load some of the videos and Youtube and will post links when they are done.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Nekkid little girly loving it!

Arreau's girl Journey clipped down and enjoying it - YouTube


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Journey & Quincy are both gorgeous! I loved Journey's video, she looked like she was having so much fun!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

There shoud be two...are they both working?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> There shoud be two...are they both working?


There are two and they both work but the first one is a link to youtube and the second is embedded. How do you embed the video? I haven't figured how to do that. Here's a screen shot of what I see.


----------

